# Trooper Andy Wall



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Trooper*

*Andy Wall*

Tennessee Highway Patrol

End of Watch: Saturday, May 7, 2011

*Biographical Info*

Age: 36
Tour of Duty: 7 years
Badge Number: Not available

*Incident Details*

Cause of Death: Motorcycle accident
Date of Incident: May 7, 2011
Weapon Used: Not available
Suspect Info: Not available

Trooper Andy Wall was killed in a motorcycle accident on the Sam Ridley Parkway, in Smyrna, while escorting members of the U.S. Air Force's Thunderbirds to an air show.

Another vehicle struck the motorcycles that Trooper Wall and another trooper were riding. Trooper Wall was transported to a local hospital where he succumbed to his injuries. The other trooper was treated and released.

Trooper Wall had served with the Tennessee Highway Patrol for seven years. He is survived by his parents, sister, and girlfriend.
Update This Memorial >

*Agency Contact Information*

Tennessee Highway Patrol
1150 Foster Avenue
Nashville, TN 37243

Phone: (615) 251-5175


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

RIP Trooper Wall.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Trooper Wall


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Trooper


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

RIP


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

Rest in peace Trooper Wall


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Trooper


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

Rest in Piece Trooper Wall


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

sunny skies and clear roads in the afterlife.

R.I.P.


----------

